# Forty Four Baptisms On One Lord's Day (Cush4Christ)



## N. Eshelman (Jul 22, 2009)

Yesterday when we were talking about missions organizations to support, I told you about Cush4Chirst and the experience they had with baptizing 44 new converts on one Lord's Day. Here is the story from one of their own pastors (and remember that you can give via their website.)

_This past Lord's Day we experienced a time of tremendous blessing at the
Mangar Akuac Mission Church. Forty-four people were baptized in the name of
the true and living God, Father, Son and Holy Spirit. It was particularly
exciting to see elderly men and ladies come forward to consecrate their
lives to God through faith in Jesus Christ. I remember surveying the
congregation at one point toward the end of the service and catching a sight
of glory - beaming faces, glistening heads. The sunlight was streaming into
the church through a large gap at the apex of the thatched roof of the
country church. It made the residual beads of water from baptism look like
studded jewels and diamonds on the ebony black skin of my new brothers and
sisters in Christ. Ministry is full of hardships, heartaches and setbacks.
There are frustrations and concerns that perpetually burden our hearts. But
this sight of God's glory over the lives of His recently redeemed people
infused something into my heart, a strangely polarized emotion, something
between a sigh of relief and a booster cable jolt. As I think about it now,
I believe the Lord was communicating divine truths to my tired heart:
"Relax, rest, I will bring to completion the good work I have begun in My
people. Andrew, I will cause My name to be glorified in all the earth!" Dear
prayer partners, isn't it comforting to know that God will succeed in His
kingdom causes, to know that the risen Christ, who is King over all, will
bring to pass all of His plans!

Following the worship service we marched over to three different compounds
to uproot and destroy long-standing family idols. I'm reminded of Paul's
words to the believers at Thessalonica: "They report about us what kind of a
reception we had with you, and how you turned to God from idols to serve the
living and true God." It' hard to describe the step of faith it is for new
believers to turn from their idols, to actually yank them out of the ground
and toss them into the fire. At the first compound I spoke to the people
about the exceedingly great power of our God who cast Satan down and
triumphed over him through the cross of His Son. To make things clear, I
felt led by the Spirit to do something somewhat Elijah-like. I sat my rump
down on the biggest and most obvious of the compound idols (a 5 inch-wide,
30 inch high carved stick with a notched knob at the top). The people were
shocked as I addressed them from my perch. I said, "If the god of this stick
is stronger than the true God of heaven and earth, let him come and strike
me down! Let him come and defend his idol." Well, I waited... and nothing
happened! Then in the suspense of the moment it dawned on them: "The God of
the Bible is the real God!" The silence erupted into spontaneous clapping
and singing and dancing. I must say, I was praising God, too! Then the men
of the church (and not a few zealous ladies!) laid their hands on the idol
and cast it down. The idols and charms were removed from the compound,
including a goat's head and various amulets, and cast into a raging fire,
symbolic of Satan's eternal and infernal demise. After more singing and a
word of exhortation, we returned to the compound for prayers of consecration
and protection. And so it went from compound to compound. By the end of the
day, I was thoroughly exhausted, the people tremendously encouraged and, I
believe, our Lord and Saviour wonderfully glorified in the expansion of His
kingdom. 

On behalf of the Team,
Pastor Andrew (Madingdit)

PS. Pray for all the new believers in Mangar Akuac that they would grow in
the grace and knowledge of the Lord Jesus Christ; that they would be rooted
and grounded in Him who alone can sanctify them entirely and preserve them
complete until the day of His return (1 Thess.5:23,24)._


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 22, 2009)

Can I repost this other places? (In other words, is this sensitive info?)


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 22, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> Can I repost this other places? (In other words, is this sensitive info?)



You may post it elsewhere. The work in Sudan is not considered 'sensitive'. Now China and the middle-east- another story.


----------

